# generator



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

Thinking about a small generator, I know Honda are good but I looked at the Kipor 2000 and for $350. less than a Honda I may try one. Has anyone used them before? What do you think?


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Have you looked at Champion? Cabela's and Camping World often have pretty good deals on them and they are really good. Costco also was recently selling a Champion generator that was similar to the Kipor.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have had two friends recently tell me that they like their Champions. I think Tree has a couple of Kipors...


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I owned two different Champions and neither of them lasted a full year of camping under less than stressful circumstances. I have been running a Honda for the last 5 years and I have never had a problem. Save yourself the heart ache in the long run, buy a Honda and never look back. If you don't buy a Honda the only alternative that is worth a darn IMO is the Yamaha. In all honesty, my Honda still starts up and runs like the day it was purchased. I know several other guys who have had their Hondas closer to 10 years and they say the same thing. It sucks up front, but you will not regret it ever!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My work uses the honda 2000 eu every day for 8 to 22 hours a day and we have used them for the last 8 years. We have 6 of them and none of them have given us a lick of problems. They all start first or second pull. They are the quietest generator out. Lightest for the power to weight ratio. 

Out of those generators I've only replaced one pull rope.

I won't ever buy anything but the Honda its worth the 350 $$ more!


----------



## wbcougster (Mar 12, 2010)

*Honda all the way*

Like the posts above a I have to say Honda all the way. I tried going the cheaper route and ended up spending more money than if I had just purchased a Honda to begin with. Just sayin.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What did you end up doing Silver? I am looking at them as well. I also noticed that when I was in DC a few years ago that 100% of the street carts that sell ice cream, drinks, etc. all used the Honda 2000; they use them for about 12 hours 7 days a week. I messaged Tree and he mentioned that he has had his for a few years and uses both a lot under pretty rough conditions and has only had a minor fuel line break in having them for three years, I think he said?? Anyone else have a Kipor? If the hype is true about Kipor in being just as good as HOnda it is hard to ignore the savings. Croft in Woods Cross has the Honda on sale for $949. They advertise the Kipor as third generation and when I look up reviews online they are mostly fairly old reviews of the first generation machines.

The more reviews I find the more I lean to the Honda. They seem to be much more fuel efficient from what I have read. I found this video to be very informative comparing the two 



Kipor is rated for noise at 61-73db vs Honda at 59
Dimensions are nearly identical.
Kipor is made in China while Honda is made in Japan


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a Kipor IG3000. Its quiet and reliable for the price and though I also have an onboard Onan, I prefer using the Kipor. Make sure to get a remote start kit with either one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> IMake sure to get a remote start kit with either one.


I am just looking at the 2000 watt pull starts; don't you have to have electric start to have remote start?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not sure but that would make sense. Mine has a built in module with a wireless keyfob. It was purchased that way. It does have the pull start too though I only use it occasionally to make sure it works. I just did a quick search to find out specs and not that I believe manufacturer's numbers, the Honda does appear to run longer on a gallon, less throttle on a high load, and is lighter. But the dollars. Oh the painful dollars!!!! Don't think you'll go wrong either way but the Kipors are less expensive.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do not get a Kipor... they are fine for a year but are built with poor parts that wear or rot out beyond that.

Do not get a Champion if you have any delicate electronics you want to run with it (laptop, tv... microwave) as the signal in the current is extremely "dirty", its fine for skill saws or other construction equipment but not delicate electronics.

DO get a Honda 2000... if money is tight, watch ads for used ones. Make sure its "cold" when you to go look at a used one though and let them start it, make sure it idles fine in and out of eco mode.

Any generator you get, drain the gas in the fall and run it till the fuel in the lines is gone and it dies. Next time you get it out put in fresh gas and a small amount of seafoam and it should run great forever (with the occasional oil change of course).

For running AC at higher altitudes in Utah, you need 4000watts to startup up initially. I use a pair of EU2000's I bought used for $700 each. People dont figure in that every 1k rise in elevation the air is thinner and generators will make less power. Two EU2000s are 4k watts at sea level but at 7000ft they are only putting out around 3500watts (and ac's take 3200 to start up)

I've owned alot of generators over the years... I highly recommend the hondas.


-DallanC


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I've had my Kipor for about six years with about 3000 hours on it and over 2000 hours on the Onan. Yup, maintenance is the key and honestly, if I had the money I would have gotten a Honda over the Kipor. They were more pricey six years ago than they are today, but I'm still satisfied with my setup.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I've been running two Honda for over ten years. They still run like new


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Honda 2000 

nuff said


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

You know what you are getting with the Honda. Do you on the Kipor?


----------

